# Please respond to these statements



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

1 - Why do they need a conductor what happens if he was not there???

2 - Well you see that bit *hums something* is the song and the rest is the backing right?

3 - Oh it's that sad song. Why are they all so sad?

4 - Don't you like songs with words so it actually says something?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

LordBlackudder said:


> 1 - Why do they need a conductor what happens if he was not there???
> 
> 2 - Well you see that bit *hums something* is the song and the rest is the backing right?
> 
> ...


All elements of the date from hell.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Hilltroll72 said:


> All elements of the date from hell.


I call it "marriage."

(Kidding!)


----------



## mud (May 17, 2012)

LordBlackudder said:


> 1 - Why do they need a conductor what happens if he was not there???


I have to wonder about that when I see musicians never looking at the conductor! And speaking of "marriage", this one can't stop staring at the singer's lips... who is he conducting?


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

LOL Oh, Lol :-/


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

LordBlackudder said:


> 1 - Why do they need a conductor what happens if he was not there???


They need a conductor to make them play together (hopefully) and if he were not there their tutti would be tattier than it is. And that's sometimes very tatty indeed. The conductor also makes the brass section realise they are not the only people in the orchestra and helps the woodwinds feel important. Sometimes the conductor gives the nod to the string sections other than the leader of the orchestra, more commonly known as the 'concert master' in the part of the world from which I hail.

Basically, the conductor is there to stop the orchestra from acting like a committee.


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

LordBlackudder said:


> 2 - Well you see that bit *hums something* is the song and the rest is the backing right?


"No. That is another piece altogether. Talking of pieces, would you like some cake?"


----------



## mud (May 17, 2012)

Moira said:


> They need a conductor to make them play together (hopefully) and if he were not there their tutti would be tattier than it is. And that's sometimes very tatty indeed. The conductor also makes the brass section realise they are not the only people in the orchestra and helps the woodwinds feel important. Sometimes the conductor gives the nod to the string sections other than the leader of the orchestra, more commonly known as the 'concert master' in the part of the world from which I hail.
> 
> Basically, the conductor is there to stop the orchestra from acting like a committee.


When do they look at the conductor though? Is it a peripheral vision thing or do they see his shadow reflecting off of their instrument? I almost never see them looking away from the music they are reading.

I can understand what the conductor does behind the scenes, coordinating their practices, however that seems to be done via interruption and then becomes autonomous during the actual performance. I think it is just for show during the performance, so people question it out of its primary context (which is behind the curtain).


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

A conductor's contribution is felt most during rehearsals rather than in the performance.


----------



## mud (May 17, 2012)

Olias said:


> A conductor's contribution is felt most during rehearsals rather than in the performance.


Oh yeah, I must have realized that while you were posting (and I was adding to my statement).


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

LordBlackudder said:


> 1 - Why do they need a conductor what happens if he was not there???
> 
> 2 - Well you see that bit *hums something* is the song and the rest is the backing right?
> 
> ...


1 - Imagine this: 80 musicians playing a wide variety of instruments in very complex and challenging music. There is a piece of music on their music stands. Some musicians might not know the piece at all. Those that DO know it each has his/her view on what this piece is about and how it should be performed (even down very basic matters such as what speed the music should go).
Now, even if all these musicians could agree on how to perform the piece (and THAT's very unlikely), they would still need to be able to play it perfectly together. Imagine an orchestra - it's BIG. Imagine you are in the viola section. You are one of maybe 12 musicians in the section. You can hear the rest of your section playing. You're vaguely aware of the cellos to your left and the violins to your right. You also have the trumpets and trombones behind you blowing down your ear. You have NO idea how the music sounds from the audience's perspective; you can't even really tell if the orchestra is playing together. If everyone in the orchestra was in this situation, the result would be an unholy mess.
That's one of the things a conductor is for. The conductor is the person with the vision of how a piece should go and who beats time to keep everyone together and to give musicians cues when they're due to come in (there can be a lot of bars/measures rest when certain people don't play). He/she also will have rehearsed the piece to ensure that the performance is as professional as possible. The musicians keep an eye on the conductor with their peripheral vision - even when reading the music. You will also see them glancing periodically right at him. The law of averages are that, at any one time, there are enough musicians in enough eye contact with the conductor to keep everything tightly together.

2 - Well, as it's not a 'song' (point to the singer singing), it's a little less straightforward than that. Here, it's much easier if I try to explain while we LISTEN to the music...

3 - What are 'they'? How many have you heard to say "Why are they ALL so sad?". Come on, I'm waiting.... [long pause] No, I thought not. Here, let me play you something REALLY joyous...

4 - People who don't listen to classical music find the concept of 'absolute' music difficult to grasp. A lot of this music isn't 'about' anything; it is music for music's sake. However, it WILL have an emotional impact on you if you listen to it properly. That response is unique to you. I think it is rather nice to not to have a response forced upon you by words, don't you?


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

Apart from the start and the conclusion, most of the orchestra only need to keep the conductor in their peripheral vision. The conductor may be of some use for providing a cue for sections that have been silent, counting for a while, but even here they would be unwise to wait for something that may not come, although the conductor will often indicate that he will do so in rehearsals and then the person better not come in early! You will find that when the percussion, particularly, but also the brass section, get ready to make a noise from a silent place they tend to watch the conductor with some intensity. So it is not that the orchestra are not looking at the conductor, but that they are not concentrating solely on the conductor, but rather reading their music, concentrating on the rhythm, bowing instructions, listening to their fellow players and generally making what is hopefully harmonious music.


----------



## mud (May 17, 2012)

I have seen several chamber orchestras in which the director or leader is also playing an instrument, such as violin, harpsichord, flute or cello. What happens then? They play no differently.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

1 - Why do they need a conductor what happens if he was not there???

_ Every-one would play their own favorite tunes, It would be hell!_

2 - Well you see that bit *hums something* is the song and the rest is the backing right?

_Yeah, and the backing band dont get paid as much..._

3 - Oh it's that sad song. Why are they all so sad?

_They knew you would be here!_

4 - Don't you like songs with words so it actually says something?

_ No! I prefer to make my own words up, they're usually better. _


----------

